# Can't scan with wlan0



## Halberdier (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have a D-Link DWL-G122 (rev. E), to be configured in FreeBSD 8.2 amd64.
The device is up and running in the two other systems of my triple boot box (Ubuntu 10.10 and Win XP SP3). I am pretty confident that the chipset is the Ralink RT2870, as detected in the Linux boot, as well as indicated in several pages on the Internet.

So for FreeBSD I used the run(4) drivers. After including the run load line, the runfw for the firmware, and the wep, ccmp and tkip in /boot/loader.conf, as well as 
	
	



```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
```
 and 
	
	



```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf, the *ifconfig wlan0* shows correctly the MAC address of the device.

It is however in "no carrier" status. Is it correct? The command *ifconfig wlan0 up* works, but after that *ifconfig wlan0* scan doesn't yield any result and to have back the prompt it must be interrupted with ctrl+C.

My doubts are essentially two:

the device is not listed under those supported by run(4), shall I consider that run(4) indicates a combined chipset that includes something else besides RT2870?
shall I operate some further configuration to bring it in a status other than "no carrier"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## redw0lfx (Oct 20, 2011)

I had the same issue on my system with a Broadcom wireless card on FreeBSD 8.0-Release.  Turns out the wlan_scan_ap and wlan_scan_sta modules were not being loaded.  You shouldn't need to manually load them as your wireless driver should load them by default, but in any case, here are the ones I had set in /boot/loader.conf to get it to work:


```
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

Also, I ran the following commands:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up scan
ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```

My FreeBSD system is currently down, so hopefully the information I gave you is somewhat accurate. Its all from mental notes right now.


----------



## Halberdier (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestion. I tried it, but nothing changed.


----------



## Halberdier (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried to ignore the fact that it doesn't scan, so I went on with wpa_supplicant.conf, and I entered my ssid and psk parameters. After I started the interface, I was lucky the first time, as it connected properly. Unfortunately, now it connects randomly, as if it was some changing parameter (e.g., the channel) that only once in a hundred times loads correctly.


----------



## Halberdier (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried a Belkin F5D7050 v2000 with the ural(4) drivers and everything works properly. Although the D-Link DWL-G122 (rev. E) features the Ralink rt2870, the run(4) declares to be used with a compound chipset, of which rt2870 is only a part, and the D-Link DWL-G122 (rev. E) is correctly not listed among the supported devices.

If this thread is to be meant as "what's happening in my system", for me it is solved. If instead the question is "what drivers shall I use for the D-Link DWL-G122 (rev. E)", I still have no answer.


----------

